# Bought the Ruger LCP 380 today.



## berreez (Dec 29, 2010)

Well I made one of my purchases today. I started out initially looking at the Bersa 380 and everything I read was positive. Then I asked a few of you about a couple of other 380’s and even a 9MM. 
Well when I went to the dealer I was amazed how huge the Bersa 380 was. I thought for a compact it would be smaller. Remember, I was getting this for my wife not me. There was no way she would carry that with her. So just by chance a friend came by and he showed me his Ruger LCP 380. I liked the way it looked, it was small enough to stick it in your pocket, and I thought this would work. 
So, I purchased a two tone one. Wife held it, can rack the slide, and overall likes the feel. We’ll shoot it this weekend. Also, I received my BARSKA Biometric Safe today. Man I like this. Easy to program and quick to open. I even had my 13 yr old grandson try to open it and he couldn’t. So all in all and good day.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Good buy! 

I have my LCP as my EDC, small, light and with a Crimson Trace laser I can reach out to 25 yards with out issues...

Have fun shooting... :smt1099

Lateck,


----------



## Bamacraig (Aug 13, 2010)

Picked up and LCP yesterday and ran 50 flawless rounds through it this morning. Very supprised how accurate the little gun is.


----------

